# Found!!!!!!Lost DOG, in Dallas, TX - Golden Retriever Rescue of NorthTexas



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh, no! I hope they find him!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no Melissa, I'm so sorry to hear this. Hope he's found, safe and sound, quickly.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Rats! Is it okay to post on facebook? I'm thinking friends of friends.....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I will definitely keep my eyes open. I'll be near that area tomorrow in fact. That is a very congested area of town and I fear for his safety. I sure hope a Good Samaritan or a DPD officer will find him and call GRRNT. 

I know it's too late for Brewer right now, but this is the reason why I'm so adamant about using some sort of dog restraint when my dogs are in the car because it keeps them inside the car and safe. What a tough and heartbreaking lesson to learn for that family.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes please share with anyone who might be able to help.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Done! I hope Brewer gets home quickly.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh my - I definitely keep my eyes open.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

They just posted on Craigslist - I was hoping for a He's Found.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So hope he's found and safe. I'm sure his foster family is devastated.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying he is found!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Melissa, any word?


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

This is the craigslist ad from 5PM-ish.
We have lost our dog Brewer and are heartbroken. He is a 2 year old male golden retriever who fled the scene of a car accident. He was riding in the rear of the SUV yesterday at about 3pm on the access road between Royal and Forrest when she was rear ended. The back end was damaged and the glass was shattered. He jumped through the opening and took off. He was seen shortly after behind the Forrest Park Medical Center by a staff member there. She tried to lure him to her but he took off into the grassy/wooded area that backs up to the creek there. He was then spotted around 6:30 pm in Hamilton Park, off of Willowdell Dr. That is the last time anyone saw him. He was wearing a green collar/leash at the time he fled. He is microchipped and has a GRRNT tag if he is still wearing his collar. We are offering a $500 reward for information leading to his whereabouts. We have been hanging up signs and looking for him tirelessly since he went missing. Thank you for your help!
Mallon 


I'm worried that he seems to be toward 635...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

BajaOklahoma said:


> This is the craigslist ad from 5PM-ish.
> We have lost our dog Brewer and are heartbroken. He is a 2 year old male golden retriever who fled the scene of a car accident. He was riding in the rear of the SUV yesterday at about 3pm on the access road between Royal and Forrest when she was rear ended. The back end was damaged and the glass was shattered. He jumped through the opening and took off. He was seen shortly after behind the Forrest Park Medical Center by a staff member there. She tried to lure him to her but he took off into the grassy/wooded area that backs up to the creek there. He was then spotted around 6:30 pm in Hamilton Park, off of Willowdell Dr. That is the last time anyone saw him. He was wearing a green collar/leash at the time he fled. He is microchipped and has a GRRNT tag if he is still wearing his collar. We are offering a $500 reward for information leading to his whereabouts. We have been hanging up signs and looking for him tirelessly since he went missing. Thank you for your help!
> Mallon
> 
> ...


That is very close to 635 and Forest Lane there is very busy and is very close to the DART line. It's possible he could be on the hike and bike trail as it is in the immediate area. I hope someone will check along the trail. I can't use my bike anymore due to my back issues or I'd be on that trail looking for him myself.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Is this him? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8054624.-2207520000.1351141655&type=3&theater This pup was picked up on Tuesday, he's at the Garland Shelter, which is high kill... I had walked on the trail today, looking for him, took my pup Austin with me... no sign... But met a few other people looking for him too... The dog in the pic really does look like Brewer. Can GRRNT rescue him even if he isn't Brewer?


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

I know it's really late and hardly anyone must be checking messages now. But I really hope someone sees this message first thing tomorrow morning and lets me know... I think it may be him...


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Found 2 more Goldens at the Dallas Animal Shelter. 
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Dallas, TX | A746715

And another whose id is ID#A749198
http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=DLLS.A749198 

Could GRRNT maybe rescue them too?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

canine_mommy said:


> Is this him? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8054624.-2207520000.1351141655&type=3&theater This pup was picked up on Tuesday, he's at the Garland Shelter, which is high kill... I had walked on the trail today, looking for him, took my pup Austin with me... no sign... But met a few other people looking for him too... The dog in the pic really does look like Brewer. Can GRRNT rescue him even if he isn't Brewer?


Oh wow, he does look like Brewer and it is very possible someone picked him up in Hamilton Park and lives in Garland and dropped him there. One would think the shelter would scan for a chip, but who knows if Garland did it. They've had a host of problems in that shelter in the past few years.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Unfortunately not Brewer, the shelter said no microchip or collar with tag, a volunteer is going to look at him just to be sure though. Intake coordinators have seen all the posts for the dogs in shelters so they are aware.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just saw this posted on GRRNT's FB page:



> We believe Brewer (formerly Fabio) was seen in the area of Cottonwood Park, north of 635, along the creek. Please help us look for him in this area. He is shy and will likely run from you, so bring treats, don't chase after him, try sitting and coaxing him towards you.


Wow, he somehow got across a major highway (635--10 lanes counting HOVs) and is several miles north of where he got out. Poor little guy. I sure hope he's found today as we are expecting rain and cold weather. That creek area floods as it's part of our floodplain.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope Brewer is found safe very soon. I hope someone will rescue the beautiful boy in the shelter, too.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Every time I check this thread I'm hoping for good news. I hope Brewster is found soon. I can't imagine the worry


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing as Laura. I logged in just to check and see if there were any updates. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm just now seeing this. Praying for Brewer's safe return asap and for his family...I know they must be sick.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My hubby was right by Cottonwood Park this afternoon so I called and asked him to keep an eye out. When he left he drove all around the park roads and looked- no luck.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

If he is in Cottonwood Park, then he is hauling ***. And on the other side of 75...

What about a scent dog?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Scent dogs have been searching yesterday and today. He has been in the creek running along the Cottonwood Trail walk paths, possibly headed north in the creek bed. There is a possibility someone took him from the area though, one report said he was taken from the area by someone yesterday, but another report said he was seen in the creek bed late last night.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> My hubby was right by Cottonwood Park this afternoon so I called and asked him to keep an eye out. When he left he drove all around the park roads and looked- no luck.


Thank hubby for looking. He has been seen at Hamilton Park, and around the Cottonwood Trail hiking/biking paths, down in the creek bed. He did not cross 635. Originally he ran north of Foreston the service road crossed through parking lots and went behind medical buildings into the field that lead to the creek.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Finger's crossed for a good samaritan picking him up and trying to locate the owners...
It's so cold tonight - and I hate to think of him hungry.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He has actually moved north of 635 via the creek bed, to an area with apartments. They think he's staying near the dumpster for food and creek for water.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

It's so sad to hear stories like this. The Owners must be worried sick. I hope that someone is able to find him and get him back to them. I'm also looking into the Tagg GPS collars at Advanced Dog GPS Tracking Systems | Tagg the Pet Tracker for our next Golden to avoid this type of situation.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> He has actually moved north of 635 via the creek bed, to an area with apartments. They think he's staying near the dumpster for food and creek for water.


Never mind, saw the map posted on GRRNT's FB page.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Praying that this boy is found safe and sound!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for Brewer's safe return.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking at GRRNT's FB page, there was a search in a specific apartment complex this morning. This was just updated about 20 minutes ago:



> A few of us searched all over the apartment area but did not see him or find anyone that had. A few volunteers decided to head back over to Hamilton Park, we are waiting on an update from them.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

There is a search party meeting at 10 a.m. For details go to Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas' facebook page. I sure hope they find him today!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Praying today is the day he is found.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Adding my prayers for sweet boy to be found today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brewer*

PRAYING Brewer is found!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

C'mon sweet boy, let them find you!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just saw this on GRRNT's FB,posted a few minutes ago:



> Thanks to all the volunteers who searched for Brewer (Fabio today). We did not find him but we have credible reports he may be hiding in the creek area behind Home Depot & the Dart Station at 75 and Forest. This makes sense as the area is adjacent to the vet’s office he visited just prior to the car accident and accessible by creek to Hamilton Park & the Spring Hill Apts at MidPark and Maham. Operation Bring Brewer Home continues.


He's back south of 635 in the North Lake Highlands/Hamilton Park area. I just hope he doesn't try to get on the DART tracks. Prayers that Brewer will be found asap!


----------



## Me11yC (Apr 15, 2012)

I hope they find him soon :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Just saw this on GRRNT's FB,posted a few minutes ago:
> 
> 
> 
> He's back south of 635 in the North Lake Highlands/Hamilton Park area. I just hope he doesn't try to get on the DART tracks. Prayers that Brewer will be found asap!


Thanks for the update !!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He appears to be moving back and forth from the Hamilton Park area north to the Cottwonwood Park area, using the creekbed. There is an apartment complex that residents have reported seeing him at their dumpsters two nights in a row now. Volunteers are sitting in cars in that parking lot tonight hoping to see him.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

wondering if they could put scent articles from his adoptive family (or foster if he was only recently adopted) near the dumpster(s)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SheetsSM said:


> wondering if they could put scent articles from his adoptive family (or foster if he was only recently adopted) near the dumpster(s)


 
I was thinking the same thing. Also, Melissa, Terry's partner used this group for help in finding their lost fur baby.

Dog Gone Detectives - Help to your Lost Dog or Cat


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

It sounds like they are going to get Duck Team 6 involved - which would be very helpful. They have a wonderful record of rescuing wild/lost/homeless dogs....
I was going to volunteer today, but I don't see any info on a time or place.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers continued for this sweet boy. I hope today is the day.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Also, Melissa, Terry's partner used this group for help in finding their lost fur baby.
> 
> Dog Gone Detectives - Help to your Lost Dog or Cat


They have been using them to track him. They think the tracking dogs followed him to the apartment complex dumpsters. 

A couple of people sat in their car watching the area until late last night but no sign of him.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If he heads south again chances are he will be along the hike and bike trail. I hope he avoids the creek itself in that area- full of poisonous snakes and other critters (coyotes). I sure hope they can get him soon.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Praying for his safety and quick return.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Any news about this boy?

Praying he is found safe.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The last update I saw was dated last night and he was still missing. It is a week ago today he ran off... I sure hope today is the day he's found!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

It terrifies me that this can happen at any moment. It makes me never want to let Sydney off leash. Ever.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope and pray that today is the day for this sweet boy to be reunited with his family.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Unfortunately there is no news. No credible sightings so Duck Team 6 doesn't have a location to work at with traps or camera. Sightings we thought were him may have been other dogs, so no real idea where he is. It will take someone in the area catching him if we ever get him back.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I wake up every day thinking about this. I hope today is the day..


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Unfortunately there is no news. No credible sightings so Duck Team 6 doesn't have a location to work at with traps or camera. Sightings we thought were him may have been other dogs, so no real idea where he is. It will take someone in the area catching him if we ever get him back.


My thoughts and prayers and with his family, adoptive and foster.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I was just checking in praying for good news.....so sad there is not any. Praying he is found.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Just to provide a bit of hope, one of GRRR's newly-adopted dogs disappeared in the mountains of Colorado for three weeks under similar circumstances. His adoptive mom put out traps with food, multiple searchs were undertaken, and at the end of three weeks, he was found. No one should give up hope after a week! Fingers crossed and prayers said that this pup is found safe and sound.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There's still people looking when they can. Flyers posted everywhere.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

What about an article on/in Dog About Town or the local news stations?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Local news was contacted but hasn't responded.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers for this sweet boy to be found soon.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Melissa, Hubby and I were driving the 635/75 interchange today and I saw how Brewer is crossing those freeways as there is a creek and a new bike/hike trail right there. Do you know if they've posted flyers along the bike trail from Forest down to Royal lane? If he decided to switch directions and go along the creek or the trail south I think bikers and walkers in that area would definitely be on the lookout for him.


----------



## Me11yC (Apr 15, 2012)

He's been found 

sooo happy and relieved...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

When? Where??? It's not on the GRRNT site yet.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

It's posted on their facebook page


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sooo glad he was found. I am not on facebook, would you tell us more details please.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Apparently he was in Hamilton Park, near the church, just north of where the wreck happened. A workman was able to catch him. He is already home and playing with his Golden sister.

Thank Heavens!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

FANTASTIC. So happy he is safe and sound and HOME!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful News!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, I am so glad! I just knew he'd get back home again! Yaaaaaay!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This is fantastic news! I know where that church is too, and it is very close to the Home Depot/Dart station! Hooray!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so happy he was found.  I have been checking in hoping for this good news. What a relief for this puppy and his owners!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very happy to read this wonderful news.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

BajaOklahoma said:


> Apparently he was in Hamilton Park, near the church, just north of where the wreck happened. A workman was able to catch him. He is already home and playing with his Golden sister.
> 
> Thank Heavens!!!!


Doing the happy dance since last night! Cheeks are sore I think I smiled all night in my sleep!

Brewer is home!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brewer*

Can't tell you HOW HAPPY I am to read Brewer is safe and sound and at home!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

DH and I are so excited he was found.....we have been talking about it every night.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm SOOOO happy to read this!!!!!! YAY!!!


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Such good news! This made my day to read this...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brewer*

I couldn't be happier for Brewer and his family!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so delighted to read this!:appl::banana:


----------

